# Can we mix dry and wet food? Mix veggies with the kibbles?



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, I would not mix dry and canned food because, you will create a dog that won't eat dry kibble by itself and there might be times, you need him to eat only dry. 

If you are getting a pup, I would recommend feeding what the breeder is feeding. Sudden changes for pups cause tummy upsets. 

Veggies as a snack here and there to see how he tolerates them are okay. I would not automatically load up his bowl on veggies. You don't want him to get diarrhea. 

My dog loved veggies as a pup and still does but he only get some here and there as treats because he does get loose stool if he eats too many. 

See, what the breeder feeds, start feeding that. If the pup does not do well on that food, you can slowly over the process of 7 days start switching to another food. 

I don't know anything about Royal Canine, never fed it. I doubt that it is a bad food. 

Good luck, how exciting for you!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't recommend mixing wet and dry food together I think it produces a picky eater. There are so many different foods out there and everyone has an opinion on them but I started feeding my rescue golden Proplan shredded lamb last Feb. She had a very loose stool and I had tried other foods Fromm, Native NorthStar( a product made here) nothing worked until I made the switch to proplan. I have my boxer cross pup on proplan puppy and he is doing great too. 
What I suggest is talking to different folks see what the breeder feeds look at what you have available in your area and make your choice.


----------



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi,

My vet and breeder both encourage adding water to dry kibble and letting it soak for a couple of hours. The kibble puffs up beautifully and he takes more time to eat the food. Moisture is built in this way and it smells really nice.

This has been recommended right through to adulthood. I do a 50/50 ratio.
For me, it is working.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

My dogs love it as a treat every so often but like others noted it does create a picky eater.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max gets dry kibble for breakfast and he eats it quite nicely
For supper, he gets a spoonful of wet on top, along with an egg, and some kale, and some green beans and a bit of water.
He's not in the least bit picky
He has rare days that he doesn't eat his breakfast, but I doubt it has anything to do with it being dry food, or he wouldn't eat it every other day.
I've fed him this way since he was a puppy with no problems


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes of course you can! In fact many vets recommend it. It helps with digestion and obviously adds a little extra moisture to their diet. My vet recommends a quarter can of wet food on the dry plus a little warm water. You should check calorie counts when adding the canned food to make sure you stay within the appropriate limits for your dog


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I've been giving my guys a little canned food with kibble for years now. They get it for breakfast as I feed them raw for supper. I have no problem with them eating just kibble if need be. Actually if you read up on bloat, it is actually recommended that you add canned food to kibble.

As for veggies, I will steam a variety of veggies (ie. kale, beans, carrots, broccoli, sweet potato), put it in the food processor and freeze it in containers. They will get a TBSP or so of that will their raw supper (not every day however). They love it!

Good luck with your puppy


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mixing stuff in with the kibble is going to take up a lot of your time down the road when you have a dog who turns his nose up at regular kibble. 

I give my guys special treats - but either separate from the kibble or instead of the kibble.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

We have always added some water to kibble. 

Only after a year did we start adding fish or an egg to dinner. 

Since we stepped down to two meals a day she does get a faux lunch of a pice of fruit and some Greek yoghurt


----------



## JimboGG (Jul 15, 2015)

I feed my puppy dry kibble 7am. In the afternoon a Kong (frozen of course) filled with a mix of dry dog food and wet dog food. At 5pm I feed him again his dry kibble. I have not had any issues with him not finishing his dry food alone.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

I agree with not mixing wet and dry food. And with feeding veggies as a treat or snack instead of a meal. 
Our breeder fed the puppies royal canin and also her dogs are on royal canin .. our vet also recommends royal canin. In the past royal canin worked really good for a Himalayan cat we had, he had a very sensitive stomach and it was the only food he could eat. We switched our dog to Acana because he had some skin issues and we were hoping a grain free food would help him. From all the extensive research I have done it's become really clear to me that it completely depends on what works for your dog. There isn't one specific food that will work for every dog. It's also really hard to predict what you will be feeding because your puppy could develop allergies to specific ingredients. 
The best thing to do is definitely stick with the food the breeder is feeding if it works for your dog. It's not a good idea to switch foods all the time, if the food he/she is eating is high quality and it doesn't cause any problems I would leave him/her on it.
We also add some apple cider vinegar to our dogs food as well as coconut oil.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

You may be interested in the discussion in this thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-feeding-commercial-dog-food.html#post5321074

Personally I see no problem mixing kibble with wet or home made food provided once you start you are willing to make the commitment to continue to do so.

Brisby has been eating Orijen mixed with home cooked meat and veggies for 2+years. I do have to cook for her a couple of times a week, however that is a commitment I am willing to make. 

My suggestion though is, if you decide to do this, is to introduce new food slowly and individually so that if your pup has any allergies, that you are able to quickly identify what may be causing a problem/reaction.


----------

